# PS3 set to Bitstream??



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a "super slim" PS3, 250 gig running through an Onkyo HT-R680...I have heard at least 5 different ways to set up audio...Most people say to set it to Bitstream for best blu ray audio..is this correct??...When I set it to Bitstream, it said "some audio quality may be lost"...So, am I doing it right??


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

It will depend on the audio encoding method on the Blu-ray. If DTS-HD, for instance, that must be decoded by the AVR, and bitstream would not allow the DTS-HD source to be used. A low-res "universal" version of the audio would be used instead.

There is no one setting that will be best for all possible sources, as I understand it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

My understanding is it doesn't matter,SQ-wise which does the decoding(AVR or PS3). Set to bitstream and it won't allow menu "click" sounds, or 2nd audio or commentary tracks over film. This will also display which soundtrack is in use (DTSHDMA, etc). Set to PCM, and it's decoded in the PS3, and "multichannel " will be displayed on the AVR. At least in my onkyo. I think that's because of how that metadata for the soundtrack name is processed. Fwiw, I've heard that if there "we're any" audio benefit, it would come from setting to PCM. (I also have no verification). I am set to PCM to allow for commentary (and menu sounds), cause I occasionally watch with director/actor commentaries. Ymmv, but I don't feel you'll ever hear a difference.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Is it possible the "audio quality " you said might be lost, may have said "some audio " may be lost? That might be the added things I mentioned. ...meant to address that earlier.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> My understanding is it doesn't matter,SQ-wise which does the decoding(AVR or PS3). Set to bitstream and it won't allow menu "click" sounds, or 2nd audio or commentary tracks over film. This will also display which soundtrack is in use (DTSHDMA, etc). Set to PCM, and it's decoded in the PS3, and "multichannel " will be displayed on the AVR. At least in my onkyo. I think that's because of how that metadata for the soundtrack name is processed. Fwiw, I've heard that if there "we're any" audio benefit, it would come from setting to PCM. (I also have no verification). I am set to PCM to allow for commentary (and menu sounds), cause I occasionally watch with director/actor commentaries. Ymmv, but I don't feel you'll ever hear a difference.


Go with willis7469's answer...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I set my PS4 to bitstream but only because I like seeing DTS HD MasterAudio/Dolby TrueHD on my Onkyo's display. I don't think the quality of the audio is effected either way.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I would set it to Bitstream and let the AVR handle it. That's just me though...


----------

